# Hay Bale Conveyor.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I am trying to find out some information on how much a barn hay bale conveyor would expect to sell for. I believe it is 60 feet long and will dump the bales off to either side most anywhere along the 60 foot length. It is a John Deere brand and I am thinking I remember seeing Model 100 on the railing. It is electric motor driven. It is suspended and has several hanging brackets.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

At last years Farm Bureau Auction I stayed in one till 1100. This was disassembled and in need of a new conveyer chain. Bidding against a new haymaker couple. They were determined to get it at any cost and some other guys made them pay dearly. Over 3000 at the end of it.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

If not all bent up there is quite the range as I am still looking for an elevator. I paid $750 for a snowco 48' it excellent shape. There have been longer ones they try to get up wards of $3000 out of them. Depends on the demand in the area, I would think somewhere in the middle of the 2 prices I mentioned.


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

I bought a JD elevator last year without the motor and paid $300.00 for it. It is about 25 ft long. That is about what they go for around here.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thumbtack said:


> I bought a JD elevator last year without the motor and paid $300.00 for it. It is about 25 ft long. That is about what they go for around here.


This is a little different from the elevators Thumbtack. It is made to be suspended in a barn to move the hay from the elevator(like yours) onto the conveyor inside the barn and then dump it wherever you want inside the barn/building. It saves alot of steps inside the barn/building and cuts down on a lot of the "building up"(climbing) of the haystack.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I always thought those conveyor systems were cool. I have never seen one in a barn in this part of PA. I have no idea why, yet you go to northern PA and NY and they are in barns all over the place. We do have bank barns here, where the hay loft is only 13-16 ft wide by 40-50 ft deep, so maybe it just didnt appear worthwhile to put in conveyor systems...


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I bought a JD 200 a number of years ago. The sections are the same, elevator or conveyor. The only difference is in how they are supported, on hangers in the mow, or on a transport for portable use. I would speculate that $7.50 to $10.00 per foot would be a fair price.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> I bought a JD 200 a number of years ago. The sections are the same, elevator or conveyor. The only difference is in how they are supported, on hangers in the mow, or on a transport for portable use. I would speculate that $7.50 to $10.00 per foot would be a fair price.


Dang, farming must be really tough in NH! 

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

At $10/ft that would be a heck of a deal.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Ayup! That's about what I paid for 80' with 2 sets of ends.

I found a couple of used transports, and made a 23' & a 32' elevator.

I have the dumper, a bunch of extra sections, and a bunch of extra chain, as well as the hangers.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

One of my neighbors has one in their barn. They leave the elevator sit outside in position to feed the conveyor during the summer. Works pretty slick, but they have a long modern'ish barn loft. It would reduce some labor when stacking hay if the barn is laid out in such a way that you could take advantage of it. Two months ago I saw a New Holland 80' setup advertised for $1000. It had me thinking, but it just wouldn't work real well in the bank barn I'm storing in.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I should have added that the seller was looking for $1000 and that it was on ebay. After it ended I offered him $750 BUT have to add in the 6 hour round trip to get it. It came with hangers that had never been used and the bale diverter. They are hard to find not bent. Still looking for another one about 24'.









Auction coming up with one in Cuba, NY. Maybe it will go cheap. 150' New Holland mow top conveyor w/ vertical section


----------

